

IFTTT goes Mobile - joecurry
http://blog.ifttt.com/post/55130449805/the-power-of-ifttt-now-in-your-pocket

======
antr
I was waiting for the IFTTT app for a long time. Really glad it happened.

Now that we are on the IFTTT topic, anyone has any interesting/cool recipes? I
think I'm not making the most out of this service, and would like to use it
even more.

~~~
minouye
Here's a couple I've been playing with:

* RSS to email: Use this a lot for important but infrequently updated feeds

* Email me whenever someone posts something for free in my city on Craigslist (fun but had to disable this after a couple of days--useful for more specific searches)

* Push screenshots from my iPhone to Dropbox - no more emailing screenshots to myself

* Push photos from the "Flickr" album on my iPhone to my Flickr account

* Email Instagram photos to my mom

~~~
prezjordan
+1 for screenshots to Dropbox. That's amazingly useful, thanks for the idea!

~~~
hayksaakian
You can do this with the dropbox app on android at least.

~~~
gcr
The iOS Dropbox app has an option that automatically copies new pictures from
the Camera Roll into your dropbox.

This works with any app that dumps things into the camera roll: screen shots,
PhotoSynth, actual camera pictures, ...

------
simonw
I was surprised there was no action to trigger a push notification to the
IFTTT app - is that on the way, or did I miss it?

~~~
minouye
Have you tried using the [https://pushover.net/](https://pushover.net/) action
channel? There are quite a few recipes that rely on it for push notifications
and it covers both iOS/Android.

------
samweinberg
I was really hoping that iOS app URL schemes could be used as actions.

An example that comes to mind is "If a new article is added to my Pocket, then
open the Pocket app on my iPhone (pocket://)."

This could also be a handy way to launch apps on your device remotely
(assuming the device has the IFTTT app open).

------
jabbernotty
It surprises me to see landing pages, such as
[https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/), that don't provide information
themselves.

~~~
fluepper
This. At least I would like to learn how they work when I click on "Learn
more". The info that is given there just doesn't tell me anything except for:
We make things, depending on your personal info.... Only conclusion this kind
of 'info' page leaves is: They probably need my info, so I have to give them
full access to my email, instagram, facebook, everything -- WTF? probably just
some scammer that made a hippy internet page.

------
tar
No Android app?

~~~
dskhatri
Tasker is a great, mature alternative that will tickle the fancy of most
hackers.

~~~
IanCal
Tasker is spectacular. I started with a simple thing to pause my music and
read out any texts I get if I've got my headphones in. My favourite is one
that turns my phone to silent after a certain time, and if someone calls then
automatically hang up and send a message to them saying it's late and I'll
call them back.

I've recently added the voice plugin, I need to play around with that more.

------
badclient
Waiting for these guys to announce a name change.

------
apierre
I quite like the Wemo recipes but I wish we could use IFTTT with Arduino or a
Pi

------
wowfat
I use onx a lot on my android phone [https://www.onx.ms](https://www.onx.ms)

I am not sure why it has not gotten more popular among developers.

------
guiambros
Can't understand why the infinite scroll is not... well.. infinite. The forced
split per day makes it a lot _less_ useful, as most recipes are not date-
specific.

------
skybrian
Headline is misleading. It should be "goes iPhone", not "goes mobile" since
they don't have Android yet.

------
polysaturate
Kind of off topic and cynical, but I wonder how this product is making any
money. It's free, the iOS app os free.

~~~
bjornsteffanson
It probably doesn't, at this point. In fact, I bet they're probably trying to
figure that out right now, and likely know already. I think the line "...and
this is just the beginning." is very telling. Premium recipes or financial
kickbacks for lead generation to other services seem like potential ideas for
generating revenue in the future.

------
mrtimo
I'm excited for the smartthings integration.

------
nodata
You're not having root on my digital life, IFTTT, as much as I want to use
you.

